# Mike Brown needs to go



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The guy who wrote this is a big Bill Simmons fan, hence the website title (TheSportsGuyWithTourettes.com). He wrote a little thing on Brown and why he needs to go. You may/may not enjoy it.

*Why the Mike Brown Era Should be over*


> There he is! Mr. Potatohead! The statement is accompanied by a loud sigh as my future father-in-law is subjected the Cleveland Cavaliers bench one more time. Another playoff loss. Another waste of what should be one of the greatest individual performances in a series of all time...


----------

